# JL Audio 10IB4's



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

In great condition, the pics are from my rear deck because they're still installed.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Would you say they perform better as subs or midbass?


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

i never ran them higher than 90Hz, but they blend very well with much less eq as any other sub i have owned. if you can fit them up front, I say go for it. 
JL's website has the specs but i remember xmax was about 7.6mm and fs was 37Hz.....i think


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I mocked them up in a large leaky enclosure simulating door mounting. They absolutely kicked ass. The 8 IB4 was good but the 10's were way better. The problem is they are 5.2" deep. I cannot remember the competitor but someone back in the day ran these with horns crossed over at 1 KHz. I am still debating using these myself in front doors. I am just afraid the rattles would be impossible to control.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

how large is your door?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

The 8IB4 make for a great midbass and if I remember the specs the 10 will be equally as good with more low end. I ran an 8IB4 with old Quart 25mm tweeters in a 2 way setup in high school. That was it just 4 drivers and it sounded amazing. I mounted the 8IB4 in the floor pointed up at the windshield and then cut out the floor out underneath, it was true IB. Scott Buwalda used to run 8IB4s in his doors in the Nissan (first install) and for SQ that was his only low end. If the 8 was good the 10 must be better. GLWS


----------

